# 2 USB ports not working in new Toshiba Satellite laptop



## wendymar (Feb 15, 2011)

2 ports worked originally and then both stopped. Sorry to be new at this - I did check one area in control panel and the usb ports were "enabled". I have windows 7. Thanks in advance for the suggestions!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello wendymar and welcome to TSF,

Could you tell us what model your Toshiba is? You can find the full model number on the bottom of the laptop on a sticker.


----------



## wendymar (Feb 15, 2011)

Toshiba Model C655-S5060


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello again, wendymar,

Wow, it looks as though you only have two USB ports on your laptop! 

First thing, check your USB ports for foreign material or physical damage. Take a penlight and look inside them. There should be 4 contacts on the center lead, those are the power and data contacts.


----------



## wendymar (Feb 15, 2011)

I've checked them and they look intact, no foreign matter, and they look like other USB ports that are operable.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Okay, look in your Device Manager and list any devices that have a yellow ! or red X next to them.

If you find any, right click them and select *properties*.
List what is contained in the status box.
Then select the *details* tab and select *hardware id's* from the pull down menu.
List the hardware id's with the other information in your next post.


----------



## wendymar (Feb 15, 2011)

I checked all root hubs, usb items, etc. and everything is working - no red/yellow anything. Unless you have a different direction to take, I think I need to find my 6 month free geek squad coverage information and take my lap into Best Buy.


----------



## Philo209 (Jul 11, 2009)

You should be under your MFG warenty, Best buy will allow you to exchange if you can return the laptop within 14 days, the 6 month thing that geek sqaud offers is only for on the phone tech support (BLAH) , they will just tell you to bring it to the store.


----------

